# Danio and Blue Ram compatability, also a few questions



## HallaDurg (Jun 12, 2013)

I currently have* 6 Glofish* and a *couple corys*. I have a *20gal long* and have had it running for 3 months now and consider it established. I tested my water at a LFS and had all 0 ratings in nitrate etc. , 82 temp, and lowered my PH to 6.8 to accommodate the blue ram. My tank is well planted with fake plants, some rock structures, an air stone, and one live plant, so plenty of hiding places. 

My question is will the German blue rams get along with the Glofish? 
I ask this because the largest glofish (green) is a bit of a bully and will chase the other glofish around if they come up to the top of the water where he hangs out. Will he bother the rams, or vise versa even?

Also a few more questions regarding the German blue rams...
I don't want them to breed, but I have heard 2 of the same sex can be aggressive toward each other. Would it be ok to only get one? or would they be happier in a M/F pair?
Also, how often will the female lay eggs, and is it bad for the tank pollution wise? I feel like the glofish will get too fat if they're eating eggs once a month or so... so some info on eggs would be great. 

Final thing, I have a blue led light and a 10wat flood light that can be blue/purple/white/red/green, is 8 hrs a day of blue light enough to keep the plant healthy?

Thanks! 
I am new to the forms and any answers are appreciated.


----------



## BlueHeeler314 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a GBR in my tank with glofish and cory cats. GBR's are bottom dwellers so she doesnt pay attention to the glofish. However she does bully the cory cats frequently unless i let the plant growth get really heavy. GBR's are community fish so they like to be in groups but you can keep just one if thats all you have room for. Having caves, rocks, and or driftwood to break up the line of site (create territories) should help keep the stress levels lower.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

The Glofish (man made variant of the danio), share same condition's that the danio's thrive in.
Hard, alkaline water with pH between 7.6 and 8.0 and on the cool side 72 to 76 degree's F. 
The German blue ram's thrive in soft acidic water,and temp's betweem 80 and 86 degree's F.
The two species do not belong together if fishes health is primary concern. 
Can look at fish profiles on this site for many species, and ideal condition's needed for long term health,survival.


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

82 degrees seems a little warm for cories. What variety do you have?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with others on the temperature issue, this is what immediately stands out. Without knowing the species, we are disadvantaged, but there are only a couple of corys that will last in warm (above 77-78F) water. And the Glofish being active need less warmth or they will have health problems.

As for compatibility, it may or may not work, depending. Generally speaking, active fish (like the 
Glofish) should not be combined with sedate fish (dwarf cichlids).

To your question of spawning, yes, any cichlid in a male/female pair will spawn regularly. Glofish are less likely to eat the eggs/fry than corys being nocturnal. But cichlids caring for eggs/fry can be nasty to some fish, and corys are especially vulnerable here.

Byron.


----------



## HallaDurg (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a large peppered cory about 2.5inches and a small leopard about an inch.
I have been concerned about the water temp for the glofish but I live in Florida and don't run the AC during the day when I'm gone so it's hard to get it lower than that. Is there any other way except AC to lower/maintain a temp? Maybe something that provides the effects of a heater but for cooling?


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

They have chillers but I don't think they're cheap.

Are you able to leave the tank open with a fan blowing across the water?

Also the cories, and glofish need to be in schools of at least 5.

Are the glofish all the altered danio? Or are they altered tetras as well. I only ask because you mentioned a 'big one' and I know they sell a larger tetra glofish. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HallaDurg (Jun 12, 2013)

They're all danios but one just grew a lot faster than the others and now he's the boss. I know the corys should be with more but I'm planning on adding more variations (skunk, panda etc.) when my store gets them in. Will it be ok to have a group of different types? 

Maybe I'll pass on the blue ram, I just wanted a center piece fish with nice color and the GBR is beautiful.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

HallaDurg said:


> They're all danios but one just grew a lot faster than the others and now he's the boss. I know the corys should be with more but I'm planning on adding more variations (skunk, panda etc.) when my store gets them in. Will it be ok to have a group of different types?


Yes. If you can, it is best to have at least 3 of each species. Some are more social than others. I always get at least 3, preferably 5, of a species, except if I buy the last one or two they have.


----------



## Marbellohsdad (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't get blue rams thety are over bred and the ones that are not ( wild caught) need very acidic water much lower then 6.8. Surpringly high temps are just what rams like, try boilvan rams instead they are much easier to keep alive. ;-)

Also Gleo fish are not a great idea in a ram tank, as others have told you. :roll:


----------

